# Raw Feeders: Does your furry friends eat better than you do?



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

I've been researching and reading past threads about raw and have made the plunge with both my dogs. We are on day three and all is well. But it got me thinking about the people in our dog's lives. Do you eat as healthy as your dogs? Have you changed your diet to more raw fruits and veggies and less processed food after seeing a change in your dog's appearance and demeanor? And what changes did you experience? Or maybe you always had a raw or semi-raw diet with no processed food??? Just curious.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

yes they eat much more healthy than do i
when i shop for them i look like a health nut 
when i shop for me i look like the bad parent of a toddler with sweetened cerals and the like

i even got a nutri bullet with which to grind and puverize their raw veggies to get the most nutrients out of them without cooking!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

That's an understatement.. LOL. Sad truth. Not because I CAN'T eat healthy, just don't want too I suppose. Although I have been eating healthier this last year, so it is almost not true! Almost...

Dogs eat prey model raw, get homemade treats and dehydrated meat (liver, feet, wings, etc) as snacks... they also get homemade wild elk / deer bone broth with their dinner every day (getting bones from my husband's hunter friends)... they get probiotics daily... I rotate whole food supplements occasionally...


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

I started using my vita-mix again .... to make raw dog smoothies! I put a word out to all my husband's hunter friends on Sunday morning that I wanted organs for my dogs and by afternoon I was cutting up liver. I wasn't sure if I should feed lung (it was huge) so I tossed. Do you feed that too. They tossed the tripe, but know to keep it for next time. I'll also ask for bone for broth. I froze the trachea ... I assume that's okay? Maybe as a treat. 

I use to be extremely healthy, but have been neglecting myself the last couple of years. I think I'll start eating more like my dogs, but cook my meat and eat more veggies.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nah. I always ate well. I tell my kids their bodies are not garbage cans, and they need to eat food that actually nourishes.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes, without question.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

We all eat healthy, even my pet mice get a good diet and live longer than the average pet mouse.


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

I'm intrigued by dog owners that won't feed their dog any beef from a cow that had corn in their diet, but yet they clearly live an unhealthy lifestyle. What do you think is in the beef and chicken at your local grocery store that you are eating? But your dog has to have meat from grass fed, free-roaming animals that had no antibiotics injected in them? I just find that amusing.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

spacenuts said:


> I'm intrigued by dog owners that won't feed their dog any beef from a cow that had corn in their diet, but yet they clearly live an unhealthy lifestyle. What do you think is in the beef and chicken at your local grocery store that you are eating? But your dog has to have meat from grass fed, free-roaming animals that had no antibiotics injected in them? I just find that amusing.


That's me. I eat ice cream all day long but my dog eats balanced meat meals every day. I also haven't been to doctors in 10 years but he's been to the vet 10 times in the year. 

It's not amusing to me at all ))


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Just went prey model raw about a week and a half ago. I scour the butchers for the best I can get in my price range. Me? Yea, not so good but maybe this will give me the kick in the pants I need to do better because I can already see the difference it's made.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Not to thread bomb as a non RAW feeder, but it applies to us too. Gunther has been to the vet numerous times, if anything even looks wrong. He takes coconut oil, I measure and treat his food carefully, eats multiple small meals a day, and gets his claws trimmed and groomed regularly. Me? None of the above. Hubby? None of the above. All my animals are so much better cared for than their owners.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Vida? Eggs, meat, veggies, pumpkin, bones, offal, etc.
Me? Whatever I can find in the cabinet or store that requires the least effort to cook/eat.
She definitely eats better than I do.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Gus has an amazing raw diet. I was on a good run of healthy eating but injuries and no workouts had me fall off the wagon. This thread reminds me to get my act in gear again now that I've recovered.


----------

